# Dusty, black particles in tank



## LKaulitz (7 mo ago)

I am a total beginner in owning a tank. Have been cycling it for about 3 weeks. It has been collecting a sludge like substance on the water but wasn't too concerned about that until today when I noticed lots of black particles that have appeared almost overnight. Is this normal?

I currently have a planted fishless tank and I was trying to go for a no CO2, no filter setup. I'm planning to add snails and shrimps inside, possibly small fish.

Can someone tell me what's wrong? Do I need to do a water change?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That is caused by no water movement. If your going to go filterless add a powerhead to move the water. Make sure to have it set to move water at top of tank.


----------

